# Sodium Lights



## PlasticSpanner (Jul 5, 2005)

Sutton Radio Communications Tower taken looking out towards Stockport and Manchester at 2:30am last month!:angry1: 







Sort of a blooper but I knew it was going to be polluted and just wanted to see how bad! Not much to see in that direction on that night but fortunately looking in the direction of home was very dark!:thumbup:


----------



## ferny (Jul 5, 2005)

Our skies can be like that some nights. Sometimes the orange glow from the street lights can make things interesting (I'm thinking that it could make some cool photographs now I've seen the sky in yours), sometimes it's annoying. We're next to fields so we do get some dark sky on clear nights and if I really wanted to I could find a spot to watch the stars.


----------



## Meysha (Jul 5, 2005)

Oooh - doesn't really look like that much of a blooper. Looks nice - like the sky is on fire. It is a shame though about all the pollution. I'd just black out the white splodge in the buildings and I reckon it's a winner!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks Meysha! I do kinda like it a bit but I'd prefer the local councils to change to the better, non polluting street lights so we can get some of our night skies back!

This was particularly bad because it was taken very high up (Bosley Minn if anybody knows it?) and as it's summer the sun is only about 20 degrees below the horizon so that lights up the atmosphere a bit too.  I find I get better results for astrophotography lower down in the valleys but at the same time I lose the horizon.

Ferny-I think with a bit of thought you could get some interesting shots using the pollution as a backdrop! I'd like to see what you come up with!:thumbup:


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 6, 2005)

uhh... thankfully my city is not so big enough to pollute the sky with light like this!!!!


----------

